# 1985 Nissan 300ZX 2+2, Starting System Modification



## wzrdxtrm13 (Aug 5, 2004)

Changed from automatic to manual transmission, looking for documentation on what relays, sensors and other electrical components need to be removed, jumped or installed


----------

